# Beautiful ragdoll/Siamese mix needs good home



## Gracie's Mom

Skylar is in desperate need of a good home. He's located with me in Willard, Utah. I've had him here since March last year, and he desperatly needs a permanant home of his own. I'm moving to an apartment in Twin Falls, Idaho in late July or early August, and I can't take Skylar with me. He was very abused when I got him. It took him about a month to warm up to me. He's still very shy of strangers at first, but if given the chance to warm up to you he's the sweetest boy. He loves to cuddle and even gives kissies. Skylar doesn't like loud noises, so a home without small kids would be best. He does good with other cats, and is okay with calm cat loving dogs. He's been neutered, is current on all his shots, and just needs someone who will love him for the rest of his life. Here's a link to his petfinder page http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... ow=0&tmpl= Skylar has a condition known as Chin Acne, which makes it so metal or ceramic dishes are a must. He was treated in the spring last year, and he hasn't had a problem with it since, but his dishes have to be kept clean to keep it from coming back. He's really a sweet boy, and deserves a forever home. There are a few more pictures of him here http://www.cynthiablue.net/gallery/album21 The first 6 are old, the second 6 where just taken last week. Someone please give this guy a chance! If interested PLEASE contact me!


----------



## Aonir

Oh isn't that kitty just SOOO cute??? :)


----------



## Gracie's Mom

He sure is! He's such a sweet boy, too-but I must admit-he's a bed hog


----------



## Aonir

I wish I didn't have 7 cats already


----------



## Zalensia

I wish i didnt live in another country 
She is Beautiful!


----------



## Kitty

He is a beautiful cat. I hope he finds a great home really soon.


----------



## Padunk

I may as well live in a different country, if I were closer I'd sure be interested. :? 

Look at the way we're drooling over him. :wink: I don't think you'll have problems finding a home for him.


----------



## Jeanie

Please keep us informed. I admire your kindness in caring for these beautiful animals.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I wish there where more catlovers around here who would give this guy a chance! He's been on Petfinder since April last year  I've posted his picture and description in grocery store, vet clinics, pet stores, and everywhere else I can think of, but I've only ever had one interested person, and she didn't believe in indoor cats, or keeping shots up to date, or keeping safety collars and ID tags on, so obviously she was a no go  He's such a lover!!! I wish I could take him to the adoption events at Petco-I've worked with the rescue there, and I know they'd let me bring him, but he's so shy that it would be way to stressful for him, and he'd be so freaked out he probably wouldn't find a home anyway


----------



## Aonir

http://www.mysticalflame.com/rescue/featured/skylar.html
Here, I made a page for him! Tell me if you want anything changed


----------



## Jeanie

Aonir, that's beautiful! I hope it helps. This beautiful, sweet cat deserves a home. How could people turn him down? Someone has to meet him and see and know how sweet he is.


----------



## UTCandy112

oh i just adopted a cat yesterday! If I would've checked the boards I would've taken him! I know of someone that does want a cat but they have kids. :-( how sad, hes a very beautiful cat I can't see why someone wouldn't take him!


----------



## Mike

Gracie's Mom said:


> I wish there where more catlovers around here who would give this guy a chance! He's been on Petfinder since April last year


This almost says to me that your home is his forever home. Let's face it, he is a handsome kitty and if you were not supposed to have him, somebody would surely have stepped up to the plate by now.

When there is this much love in a situation, there is always a happy ending.

UTCandy, do you know any other kitty lovers in your area?

I will keep you and Skylar in my prayers.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## UTCandy112

Mike said:


> UTCandy, do you know any other kitty lovers in your area?
> Mike


I do know of one, but she already has 2 and i don't know if her husband will let her have another one, plus they have 3 dogs.


----------



## Wayne

Gracie's mom, I would gladly take Skylar, if we can find a way to get him to eastern Kansas.


----------



## JeannieNShiva

Wayne, I was thinking the same (except in california).

He is a gorgeous kitty. My husband would probably kill me tho. Oh well.. he'd be worth it.


----------



## Annissa

Wayne and Gracie's mom could meet in Denver. 

Is there anybody between Utah and Kansas that could maybe be part of a driving chain?


----------

